# Another nice used Toro 824OE



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

One thing for sure about this series and chassis is that the paint consistently holds up well along all years and different models that have Toro's unibody frame. Here's yet another example I saw while gathering some supplies at the local John Deere dealer.
























































Looking at the entire machine it was obvious that it was used but not babied at all. The bolts on the chute rotate and the gearbox showed some oxidation and yet the paint both on top and underneath was in excellent condition. Shows you that with nothing more than a quick wash the finish holds up remarkably well. I've seen this time and time again on the unibody chassis. Probably I've seen 25-30 just as good. So I see no need to use Fluid Film or even wax it. I'm sure that none of these ever saw waxing or boat loads of Fluid Film.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

that has to be the best i've seen, yet if that was a new jersey machine it wouldn't look anywhere that good thanks to the hidden salt mines we see within the EOD's


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks like a machine that got used twice and then they went with a plow service.


----------

